# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Afslanken zonder dieet, het kan

## FRANCOIS580

*Afslanken zonder dieet, het kan*

Iedereen die met overgewicht kampt probeert de voor hem of haar beste (gemakkelijkste) manier te vinden om zijn meest gezonde gewicht te bereiken en te behouden. Dat lukt spijtig genoeg niet altijd. Om dit doel te bereiken zoeken we meestal ons heil in een of ander dieet, maar eens er mee gestopt vliegen de kilo’s er zo weer aan. Het overbekende jojo- effect weet je wel. Maar is het dan niet mogelijk om zonder dieet af te slanken en je overgewicht definitief kwijt te spelen?

Diëten zijn er in overvloed, doeltreffende en gezonde diëten heel wat minder. Dagelijks worden we met nieuwe diëten geconfronteerd en stuk voor stuk beloven ze je zo vlug mogelijk en met de minste inspanningen je streefgewicht te bereiken. In veruit de meeste gevallen is alle moeite én geld tevergeefs. Ben je dan altijd wel aangewezen op een dieet om af te slanken? Blijkbaar niet, want met het stoppen van de meeste diëten slaat de weegschaal weer op hol. Velen vragen zich dan ook af of afslanken zonder dieet wél mogelijk is. En wees gerust, afslanken zonder dieet op een natuurlijke en gezonde manier is perfect mogelijk. Er zijn verschillende natuurlijke middeltjes om je streefgewicht te bereiken.

*Sla nooit je ontbijt over*
Om zonder dieet toch gezond af te slanken begin je iedere dag met een gezond ontbijt. Een gezond ontbijt vormt immers de basis om op een gezonde en verantwoorde manier kilo’s kwijt te spelen. Dagelijks een gezond ontbijt zal je helpen je streefgewicht te bereiken. Velen zijn ten onrechte van mening dat door het overslaan van hun ontbijt ze hun calorieverbruik terugschroeven waardoor ze sowieso afvallen. Niet dus. Een gezond ontbijt is ook een voedzaam ontbijt en zorgt voor een verzadigd gevoel waardoor je veel minder trek krijgt in meestal vette en suikerrijke en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes.

*Vloeibare calorie bommen* 
Bij overgewicht en afslanken wordt in veruit de meeste gevallen haast uitsluitend aandacht geschonken aan wat je eet, veel minder aan datgene wat je drinkt. Dat is nochtans zeker even belangrijk. Wees vooral voorzichtig met vloeibare calorie bommen zoals alle gesuikerde en koolzuurhoudende frisdranken als cola,chocomelk en vruchtensappen. Ze zijn in de eerste plaats erg calorierijk maar stillen daarentegen je honger niet. Water telt weinig of geen calorieën, geeft je een verzadigd gevoel en zal je dus gezond helpen afslanken. Thee is ook een goed alternatief. Kies je toch voor vruchtensap kies dan.../...

Lees verder...

----------

